# Where to by an HDTV in Toronto



## wooglin (Mar 26, 2005)

After waiting long enough for prices to drop and the technology to mature, I'm finally in the market for an LCD flatscreen.

Not 100% sure what specs I'm looking for yet, except that it will be on the smaller side - in the 32" to 37" range 40" max.

My initial question is where to go? I have zero desire to walk into Best Buy or Future Shop. What I'm looking for is knowledge-able sales reps who want me to walk away happy with my purchase. Is that a Bay/Bloor or Kromer kind of shop?

Anyone with recommendations for Toronto?

Thanks, Dave


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

You are far better off becoming knowledgeable about your purchase before you go anywhere near a store. Store staff are only going to make you knowledgeable in such a way that you walk out with what they want you to buy.

Get knowledgeable here:
Digital Home
General HDTV Discussion - Digital Forum
Entertainment - RedFlagDeals.com Forums

and find the right deal here:
HDTV Deals - Digital Forum
Hot Deals - RedFlagDeals.com Forums

Ehmac.ca: Search. Compare. Buy. - Canadian Online Shopping Search and Comparison!


.


----------



## Dammacx (May 22, 2006)

Yeah I agree with "HowEver". Do as much research on your own before going in. Know what makes a good HDTV good and decide what your needs are. Maybe something midrange at a good price is more than acceptable for you at this point. Ask yourself questions like do you need a built in Tuner, How many HDMI connections will you need as well as other types of connections. Look at Contrast ratio and all those other tech details. Also it doesn't hurt to stop off at a Best Buy or another electronics place just to browse. One trick I like to use is just hang around the area where they sell the TV's and listen to what other people are asking and the sales persons response. And of course when you start narrowing down your selection look for online consumer reports, find a few sites so you get a range of viewpoints.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

I was in the same position a year ago but once I figured out what size, type (plasma vs. lcd) and how much I was really willing to spend, it was a little easier to make a choice. I ended up buying a Panasonic 42" plasma.

An important factor to also consider is your viewing distance, whether you also wish to take advantage of 1080p resolution with your video gaming system and a HD/BlueRay DVD player and what type (HD vs. regular cable) of tv programming you watch.

I was actually researching 32"-37" LCDs earlier this week and the Panasonic 32" LCD received good marks in last month's Consumer Reports. Other seems to like the LG version, which is on sale right now. You can get specs on both sets on FS and BB' site. Some swear by Samsung's new line of LCD displays.

If the big box stores are not to your liking, you might want to visit  Star Electronics on 845 Queensway in Toronto. I purchased my set from them last year, beat the best price I could find and great service. They offer Sony, Samsung and Panny so you can at least compare a few sets.

I must have spent over two hours watching various sources (DVD, regular TV cable and HD cable feeds) when I purchased my set last year. 

One more thing, is space is not an issue....the bigger the better, it seems.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Can't beat Costco's return policy, it's especially nice with a big ticket item like this if you're not happy with it. I have a 37" Sharp LCD, I love it, but I wish I would have gone bigger. Just need to convince the wife why bigger would be better.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

If you actually want a home theatre the sizes you are considering are too small unless you are sitting within 5' of the screen or less.

Viewing Distance Calculator

If you are looking long term I'd think twice about LCD due to colour shifting issues over time. DLP is my choice tho they are getting bloody hard to find.
There is a new series of laster based DLP arriving.

2001 Audio Video has reasonably good staff for a mid range supplier and are willing to deal.
2001 Audio/Video - Current Flyer

Sony is getting out of DLP but they are terrific buys if you can find one.

YOu'd not go wrong with this either as a long term buy










Samsung 1080p 50" Widescreen DLP Projection HDTV** (HLT5076)

This 50" rear projection DLP HDTV from Samsung features a full HD 1080p resolution, HDMI and PC connectivity, and the Digital Natural Image engine for an unparallelled true-to-life image. Its extremely thin bezel and profile create a striking, yet subdued look, making it the ideal addition to any living room

1080p 50" for $1299 should last you until 2k arrives.

http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0926HDS0010093563&catid=23250#


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Projections are a nice value but the viewing angles are annoying, but if you're sitting directly in front of it that wont be a problem.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Old news. and does not apply to current models.



> Manufacturers claim viewing angles of 160-170° for both LCD and DLP displays. ...


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> Old news. and does not apply to current models.


Sure and manufacturers of LCD's claim 10000|1 contrast ratio. Proof is in the pudding, you need to look for yourself, and personally I think it's an issue on any I've seen, but of course my eyes don't compare to manufacturer claims.


----------



## wooglin (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks all for the info and suggestions. You've given me a great place to start off from!

My current viewing distance is 10-12' so by the calculator a 32" will do it, but I'll figure out just how big a screen I can fit comfortably. I think anything much larger than 42" is just too big for my small apartment.

Future-proofing and long-term planning... a huge condo or living room isn't in my 5 year plan, but I'll definitely go as big as I can fit.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Umm are you using this as a TV or a home theatre because aren't even close with 40" for theatre at 10-12'.

I think you read the NTSC/PAL distance...not HD.

for 40"screen the HD viewing distance is between 4.5' and 6.3'.

If you get it wrong you'll regret it.


----------



## wooglin (Mar 26, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> Umm are you using this as a TV or a home theatre because aren't even close with 40" for theatre at 10-12'.
> 
> I think you read the NTSC/PAL distance...not HD.
> 
> ...


I know, it's smaller than the calculators would recommend for a HT setup...maybe I should have clarified earlier.

I've got a small apt. My bedroom is my 'living room' and I've been 'satisfied' for the last four years with a 24" 4:3 tube flat screen. 40" is a huge change and upgrade... if I push it I could fit a 50", but this isn't a home theatre. When I move into a bigger place, this can stay the bedroom TV and I'll buy something bigger for the living room.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Are you going to watch a lot of HD?? You might be disappointed in SD on a HD set.

Your 24" SD set might actually be a better bet for most programming. Most HD sets do a lousy job with SD programming.
T'were I you I'd go buy something where there is a 100% return policy - no questions asked and try a 40" for a week or so.

I'd bet you'll prefer the 24".
Save your shekels and get the 60-70" when you move - there is some superb tech coming over the next few years.


----------



## wooglin (Mar 26, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> Are you going to watch a lot of HD?? You might be disappointed in SD on a HD set.
> 
> Your 24" SD set might actually be a better bet for most programming. Most HD sets do a lousy job with SD programming.
> T'were I you I'd go buy something where there is a 100% return policy - no questions asked and try a 40" for a week or so.
> ...


Thanks MacDoc, but I really do want something bigger now. 

True - majority of what I watch is SD, as well as through a PC I have set up as a PVR (definitely not HD)

Would I be best off taking a deal on a 37-42" EDTV (heck of a lot cheaper than an HDTV, and I understand they handle SD a lot better than an HD set would, as there's less upconverting?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Only YOU can tell....... which is why you need to get something you can return. Personally I think you will be disappointed at SD performance on anything but an SD set and a 24" CRT is a very good monitor.
If you want it "larger" - move the CRT closer.


----------

